# Tuner Thursday: Mono Grille Body Kit for First-Gen A3/S3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You have to hand to to the guys at PPI. They were one of the first to do the whole shield grille retrofit thing with their TT body treatment. For their second performance, PPI shows off their first-gen A3/S3 kit. 








The big trend lately is to take Audi design cues and use them in an aftermarket design, and PPI does so artfully in this case. There's the dimpled chin of the B7 RS 4, the gaping side intake design from the C5 RS 6, the side gills like the B5 RS 4, and of course the new full-sized shield grille. It appears they're using something smaller than the one from the A8 as they'd done on the TT. In this case, it looks more A4 or A3 size, though we haven't confirmed that.
More photos here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...esign
Visit PPI here...
http://www.ppi-tuning.de
Fourtitude is releasing over 20 new Tuner galleries throughout the day 08.31.06. Monitor the additions all day via the Audi News Blog here...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zeroforum?id=764


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Tuner Thursday: Mono Grille Body Kit for First-Gen A3/S3 ([email protected])*

This is the one application that I DON'T like this grill on.
The "retrofits" of this grill to almost every other older Audi doesn't look so bad, but this just isn't quite right!


----------



## Mori3335 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Tuner Thursday: Mono Grille Body Kit for First-Gen A3/S3 ([email protected])*

This is an A3 not an S3. Note the side plastic things on the bottom of the doors - S3's have ones that stick out considerably. Furthermore the arches aren't flared like in the S3.
You should rename your gallery to A3 (8L) not to mislead people.
Edit: 
And the mirrors are plastic chrome cheapo covers instead of the brushed alu ones on the S3.


----------

